# Grey Knights: Brotherhood of Coffee



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Update #1: Repainted white armor for Purifiers with better paint/techniques
---------------------------------------------------

There's of dearth of Grey Knights project logs on here so I thought I'd oblige.

I am by no means the most crafty and artistically inclined (big clumsy hands, wicked impatience), but I do care about having an army that's fully painted and looks nice (so any and all input appreciated).

As of yet, nothing is finished. I need a finer detail brush to put the finishing touches on these models, including and especially scrollwork.

The models I'm building is based on this list, which I'd still love to get some feedback on. The soldiers are part of a Purifier squad and the blurry unfinished hulk in the background is going to be my Dreadnought.










With the Purifiers, as I think you'll be able to tell, I ran into the problem of painting white armor (it looks clumpy and textured). Which I found out is a common problem and I'm updating my technique in that regard. So some parts are probably due to be repainted before I call it complete.










I'm still trying to figure out all the techniques: washing, dry brushing etc. Decorating the bases will come after I'm satisfied that the models are presentable and done.










Here's another look at my Purifier Keeper of the Flame, the first model I put together and the experimental test subject for my foray back into miniatures painting.










Everything so far, WIP.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The metallics look good. The white looks like you need to water your paints down slightly, and use thinner coats. This should stop it looking textured as this happens when your paints to thick, and the brush strokes show up in the paint.

Hope that helps.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love them and i know the big hand problem and can apreciate the impatients 

but time on the details makes them worth £1,000,000. i kinda blob it on a bit then on the details i pay it that little bit more attention, and yours looks fine, just thiner coats of white


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

where the coffee? wanted the themed army


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

5tonsledge said:


> where the coffee? wanted the themed army


The coffee was in my hand. I'm a caffeine junky, and I wanted a forum name equal parts heroic and goofy. Promise pics to follow will have a coffee cup present.

Thanks for the tips on the white paint. As I have some extra heads, I'm planning on popping these two out and replacing them with some better painted. On my Dread, I've also been experimenting with slow applications of dry-brushed white, leading up to a full, bleached looking color. That's having better results.

Thanks for the responses! More pictures to follow this weekend! Terminator group will be next. :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The metallics are nice but the white is way to thick and kinda detracts from the overall appearance. Thin down that white paint and you will have some nice looking models!


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Had an afternoon to devote to paint. Plucked off the old heads and shoulders caked in white and tried the Purifiers again with the suggested painting techniques (slightly watering down my white paint, starting in grey and dry-brushing on white layers).










I think the models came out much better. Dreadnought in progress and a mostly empty french press looming in the background.

I also repositioned the "halo" I made for my Keeper of the Flame. It was getting to difficult to position correctly on the helm and I was going to have to cut the ring down to get it to fit properly with the new head I put on the model.

Bought some GW burnt grass to apply in patches on the bases and experimented with the halberd Purifier out of the focus on the left.

For anyone curious, it's (the halo is) the top of the warding stave included on the GK infantry sprue. I also wanted my Purifiers to be more decorated with heraldry and iconography then any grunt GK troop, so I started applying ribbons onto various models.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking good. The new heads do look much better, and I too can completely understand the impartience. I am very bad at just slapping paint on models in a very haphazard way or just to give them the bare minimum - something I've stopped doing now - I used to do my models in a production-line fasion, a single colour over several models at once, now I concentrate on a single model at a time and that suits me a lot better - however that means I have quite a few 'half painted' (by comparison) models in my army case that needs a do-over.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The white looks much better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, the issue might be a combination of thick white paint and dry brushing. If you can spare the time to paint the helmets white without dry brushing they'll almost certainly turn out smoother.

It might take a while though. With white it can take a few layers to get a nice even coat.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Rounding off on the end of my first Purifier unit, Dreadnought and a lone Daemonhammer terminator looking menacing in the far right.










Pretty damn pleased with the Dreadnought, given my relatively lower tier painting skills. I used the Venerable Dread kit for it because, frankly, it was cheaper at the store and I thought it suitable that a Grey Knight Dread be a bit more decorative than your run-of-the-mill SM walker. I put a Paladin decoration from the GK Termie kit on top.










Purifiers ready to unleash Cleansing Flame... just as soon as the fourth guy locates his head.










It's difficult for me to decide when a model is done... so apologies that everything tends to be WIP when I put it up. I'll keep touching up on everything basically until the paints run out.

On a side note, do people have any suggestions for writing script onto the books and scrolls on models? What sort of brush would you use? Or some sort of ink pen?


----------

